# Cannot Program Directv Remote with Samsung TV



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

I have an HR34 and the remote control broke. So I purchased a new one and I'm having trouble programming it. I have a Samsung 55" LED Smart TV (2012 Model).

When I got the new remote, it controls the Directv box just fine. I went into the Remote settings and did the 981 code to reset the remote. Then, I went to program my TV.

As soon as I selected TV, a message came up saying it was going to program my SAMSUNG TV and to keep the remote pointed at the TV and continue.

Then, it immediately came back with a message that says "Sorry, there are no additional codes available for your Samsung TV. Please call Directv at xxxxxx".

It didn't even try to program it. The message came back instantaneously as soon as I selected to begin programming it. There is no way to manually enter any codes.

So, I'm at a loss and the wife is pissed. She wants to be able to use the Directv remote to control the volume and input. I could try calling directv, but my experience is that I've had better luck on this board than using tech support.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

rrbhokies;3195812 said:


> I have an HR34 and the remote control broke. So I purchased a new one and I'm having trouble programming it. I have a Samsung 55" LED Smart TV (2012 Model).
> 
> When I got the new remote, it controls the Directv box just fine. I went into the Remote settings and did the 981 code to reset the remote. Then, I went to program my TV.
> 
> ...


Why not just call DTV like it suggested...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

rta53 said:


> Why not just call DTV like it suggested...


+1


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Nevermind then. Thought this board would be helpful. Users on this board are smarter than Directv support. That's what these boards are supposed to be for right? Guess not based on two genius member's responses.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It appears that you bought an RC65X model that is trying to automatically program the TV.
You definitely can still enter codes manually and try them.
Go here :http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...PostID=11078504&channelID=1&portalPageId=1002
Click on the word "here",
choose the Remote model,
Type in the brand of TV and then get codes you can try. Follow the instructions.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I've noticed the auto remote programming feature is a little wonky sometimes. I try angling the remote and try it at different distances. When it works its great, when it doesn't, it would be nice to have a menu choice to program the remote the old fashioned way.
As for the OP, try hold down mute/select (in TV mode) then press 1-0-7-0-2. 

Ever wonder if the receiver is actually outputting the signals to program your remote?

Pull out your cell phone, turn on the camera, and look at the front of the receiver. You should be able to see the receiver transmitting the signal. You can look at the remote too, press any key, and see of the remote is broadcasting a signal too.

Cell phone cameras have enough response in the IR band to see these signals, even if our eyes cannot.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

There's a reason why those messages say "Call DirecTV". Suit yourself. In the mean time the other genius and I have working remotes and aren't putting up with a pissy wife.


----------



## rta53 (Apr 10, 2010)

rrbhokies said:


> Nevermind then. Thought this board would be helpful. Users on this board are smarter than Directv support. That's what these boards are supposed to be for right? Guess not based on two genius member's responses.


Are you still upset that we beat you in the ACC tournament?

As for the lack of help you got. My suggestion to call DVT actually was intended to be helpful.Was trying to get you to the quickest solution. How much time did you actually spend trying to figure out a solution for yourself? Since I didn't know the answer off the top of my head, and I didn't have time to research it, I thought my suggestion would be the quickest solution to your problem. There are many people on this forum who are geniuses, but I am not one of them. :nono:


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

try codes 10812 or 10702:

1. tv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
3. enter 1 0 8 1 2 or 1 0 7 0 2


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I just don't understand why people don't call DirecTV with such problems as a first step.

I'm no longer with them, but CSR's have almost always been helpful in the four years that I had the service. And the hold time to reach a representative has dropped considerably.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've used the cell phone camera trick but I've found the rear camera on the iPhone5 filters IR too much. The front camera is discernable on the remote. I haven't tried it on the 34.

Also write down your working codes!! Six months or six years later (seriously) keying in 30 or 40 codes to find the right one is crazy!

But Edmund or gov probably nailed it for you!


----------

